# couple questions?



## Bullet (Jun 1, 2004)

hey ppl, im im soon to buy a 1992 Nissan 240SX, i was woondering how to convert the stock 4 wheel lug setup to a 5 wheel lug setup....is it a good/bad idea? also i am looking for others opinions, should i buy an SR20DET and do suspension first or should i get a body kit and complete the body work? thanks, see ya :thumbup:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Personal preference. It's kinda like asking, should I got out with the Hot blonde or the hot brunette?

I'm setting the car up first, LSD, wheels, coilovers, lower/upper control arms....etc. I'm even buying a exedy clutch for when I do the swap. But the swap is gonna be the second to last thing I do. Then I'll do 180SX front bumper and side skirts if I can find em. Then start all over again, or so to speak, I'll look at what to do next and etc. Upgrade Turbo....roll cage...baby seat, whatever. 

But, it's up to you. You, Your car dude.


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

to do the conversion there is a couple options...
you can use the 300zx front hubs..
...and i think the s14 rears...

or you can buy 5 lug conversion wheel spacers..

or straight 5 lug conversion hubs..
search around on google..

id say do suspension and brakes first...
then power..


----------



## Bullet (Jun 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Assuming you are doing the 5 lug conversion for the 300zx brake set up:I have not done this, but another option on the brakes is to go with the Q45 brake swap. As far as I've researched (not very thorough, mind you) the Q45 brake rotor, and caliper will bolt right up, even using the old brake lines, with only one modification needed: Have a machine shop drill the 5 lug Q45 rotor with the 240sx 4 lug pattern. 

The Q45 is much bigger/ better than stock; although smaller than the 300zx, but easier to do with less parts.

I might be way off, so if I am misimformed or anyone know where to get a kit to do this, please advise.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i say leave body work for last unless you want a show car,
If you want a well performing car it should obviously be last thing on your mind, and if you plan on racing, drifting, or w.e., it would be a waste of money and time..... 
but if you have enough money to do it all , then i guess you should just do it all (that would be nice to have)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im about to get the 300zx N/A brakes from a friend that toteled his Z, and im keeping the rims/tires and i want to take the brakes and shit, what should i look out for while taking these off? are the NA ones good or the TT the best mothofo's?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

niznos said:


> Have a machine shop drill the 5 lug Q45 rotor with the 240sx 4 lug pattern.
> The Q45 is much bigger/ better than stock; although smaller than the 300zx, but easier to do with less parts.
> I might be way off, so if I am misimformed or anyone know where to get a kit to do this, please advise.


Why have the slice if you can have the whole cake? You can go thru the same thing with the Z32 (300zx) brakes... Its not necessary(sp?) to do a 5 lug conv. you can also have it machined to the 4 lug pattern. Steel brakelines are just a good idea so might as well upgrade. Bigger better and went thru the same amount of hassel :thumbup:


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Why have the slice if you can have the whole cake? You can go thru the same thing with the Z32 (300zx) brakes... Its not necessary(sp?) to do a 5 lug conv. you can also have it machined to the 4 lug pattern. Steel brakelines are just a good idea so might as well upgrade. Bigger better and went thru the same amount of hassel :thumbup:


what about the Rotora big brake kit for the S13? does anyone know if thats a 4 lug or 5 lug conversion? It doesn't say on their site, and the picture doesn't show the lug pattern... 

i'm guessing these would be a 4 lug, but i know everyone wants to do a 5 lug conversion for the S13 for some reason.... :fluffy: 

anyway, back to Bullet, i just purchased a 92 240, and i was trying to decide the exact same thing. I'm planning on a total suspension upgrade, everything from control arms, tie rods, bushings, etc., etc.... Then i'll work on brake upgrades, probably get a short throw shifter, momo streering wheel, then start saving for the SR. My KA engine was rebuilt recently, so it should serve me fine until i can afford the SR swap, and until that time, i can drift and autocross my ass off with my new suspension.  :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The Rotora brake upgrade is 4 lug but hella expensive... so thats why the Z32 conversion is so popular, its the cheaper(not quality wise) alternative. As for 5 lug... I dont really want 5 lug, but the most popular reason is that it opens up better options of wheels not to mention make the Z32 brakes less of a hassel.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> The Rotora brake upgrade is 4 lug but hella expensive... so thats why the Z32 conversion is so popular, its the cheaper(not quality wise) alternative. As for 5 lug... I dont really want 5 lug, but the most popular reason is that it opens up better options of wheels not to mention make the Z32 brakes less of a hassel.



I think i'll save up for the Rotoras then.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

THE MAN DID NOT ASK FOR BRAKE UPGRADES.. so get back on topic.. sheesh

4 to 5 lug conversion is a great mod if you're willing to spend the money. it will give you SO MUCH MORE wheel options. for rear, you can use s14 or non turbo Z32 5lug hubs for straight bolt on. for front, use s14 hubs. you will need moog lower arm ball joints for the front (pdm-racing.com). after the conversion, you will need 5lug wheels.. many people forget believe it or not.

you can keep stock brakes. just take your rotors to a local machine shop and have holes drilled in a 5x114.3 pattern. or you can upgrade to z32 brakes


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Neji said:


> I think i'll save up for the Rotoras then.


why?? i doubt you drive hard enough to even use the stock 240 brakes to its maximum potential let alone rotora's big brakes.. save ur money and spend it on something else


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> why?? i doubt you drive hard enough to even use the stock 240 brakes to its maximum potential let alone rotora's big brakes.. save ur money and spend it on something else


True, there is a whole list of different mods anyone could do with the money you might spend on those brakes... 

i could add it to my SR savings after my suspension... to many things to decide...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i know you're trying to build a drift machine and all but start out smaller.. there's no need to spend 2000+$ on brakes or 3000$ coilovers like the pros do..at least not yet  spend the money on track days and getting lessons and license. practice makes perfect


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i know you're trying to build a drift machine and all but start out smaller.. there's no need to spend 2000+$ on brakes or 3000$ coilovers like the pros do..at least not yet  spend the money on track days and getting lessons and license. practice makes perfect


i used to street race a lot of gt mustangs and camaros for a few years, thought i would try out nissan to see what it's like... so far i love this car.

anyway, i think i will try the track days first, it should let me get to know the car better.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i know you're trying to build a drift machine and all but start out smaller.. there's no need to spend 2000+$ on brakes or 3000$ coilovers like the pros do..at least not yet  spend the money on track days and getting lessons and license. practice makes perfect



the boy that doesnt even have a permit has spoken.......WORD


----------

